# AE Shoe Bank sale begins Feb. 10



## Broadus

The Shoe Bank sale officially begins tomorrow, Feb. 10, though you can phone in today, checking on stock and size, etc., or you can do as I did and request a spreadsheet for models and prices. Here's the . I talked with Nathan today and have my order set.

The percentage off for seconds varies from 20% to 62% off the regular Shoe Bank price. Some "for instance" prices are Van Ness--$139, Lombard--$139, Strand--$187.20.

Edit: The sale ends on Feb. 21.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

When does it end? I'm actually headed that way on the 25th.


----------



## Broadus

DoghouseReilly said:


> When does it end? I'm actually headed that way on the 25th.


Good question. I just called to verify. The end date is February 21. I edited the OP to include that.


----------



## maximar

Just called. I'm afraid to open that list.


----------



## Broadus

maximar said:


> Just called. I'm afraid to open that list.


:icon_smile:

It's got some good deals, though not the jaw-dropping prices that occurred in Feb. 2010, from what I've read. Perhaps the economy is some better and AE doesn't feel the need to discount as much.


----------



## maximar

Are the prices on the list the actual price?


----------



## Broadus

If your list has a regular price (Shoe Bank regular price for seconds), a sale price, and a percent off, that is probably the list I have. For instance, Strand should show as $187.20 and Van Ness and Lombard should be $139.


----------



## Orsini

If you bought some of these, and they did not fit, or were otherwise unsatisfactory, could you return them to the physical store in Costa Mesa? 

edit: I just spoke to them and they indicated, probably not... 

Too bad.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Orsini said:


> If you bought some of these, and they did not fit, or were otherwise unsatisfactory, could you return them to the physical store in Costa Mesa?
> 
> edit: I just spoke to them and they indicated, probably not...
> 
> Too bad.


It was my understanding you could return them to any FACTORY OWNED store....not true?


----------



## tocqueville

They have cordovans on sale for under $400.


----------



## maximar

Did anyone get anything good?


----------



## Broadus

maximar said:


> Did anyone get anything good?


I ordered a pair of walnut Strand, burgundy Lombard, and a walnut belt and polish. I was tempted to get a pair of San Marco at $99 but don't need to spend any more. The rep I ordered from picked out the shoes for me and said they look great. I've never ordered seconds, so I'm a little antsy to see them.


----------



## ak622

Thanks for the heads up in this. I picked up a pair of Park Aves and shoe trees. I wanted to get a pair of Boston's but they didn't have my size.


----------



## nomis

maximar said:


> Did anyone get anything good?


There were several feature shoes discounted nice amounts - San Marco $99, Boston $159, Shelton walnut/brown $159, Wilbert $139, Sagamore $139, Parlaiment $149, Stowe $129, Memphis $139. Most of the other styles are at the 20%, so factory second Park Aves for $207.20, etc. Accessories all 20% off too.


----------



## tocqueville

I picked up walnut Strands for $187. Very pleased.


----------



## Dr. D

tocqueville said:


> They have cordovans on sale for under $400.


McNeills? Cambridge? Do you know know much they were?

I got my email from AE this morning but I wish they would just list all of the models and prices on the email instead of making us call them up and go through the list each time.


----------



## nomis

Dr. D said:


> McNeills? Cambridge? Do you know know much they were?
> 
> I got my email from AE this morning but I wish they would just list all of the models and prices on the email instead of making us call them up and go through the list each time.


If factory seconds available - MacNeil calf $207.20, MacNeil shell cordovan $335.20, Cambridge shell $335.20


----------



## Orsini

TheGreatTwizz said:


> It was my understanding you could return them to any FACTORY OWNED store....not true?


 Well, that would certainly be more advantagious for Orsini-based lifeforms!

I was talking to the AE store in Costa Mesa. I will have occasion to visit them next week. Maybe Abby will be there and I will ask her.


----------



## nehpets99

Dr. D said:


> I wish they would just list all of the models and prices on the email instead of making us call them up and go through the list each time.


I emailed them, gave them my size, and they sent me a spreadsheet of availability and pricing.


----------



## Broadus

nehpets99 said:


> I emailed them, gave them my size, and they sent me a spreadsheet of availability and pricing.


They did the same for me. Really helpful.


----------



## tocqueville

They did the same for me. But I wonder why they don't just post it on the web rather than have the sales people go through the trouble of manipulating excel and emailing spreadsheets to us?

I so want those MacNeil shells. Sigh.


----------



## Dr. D

tocqueville said:


> They did the same for me. But I wonder why they don't just post it on the web rather than have the sales people go through the trouble of manipulating excel and emailing spreadsheets to us?


That was my point- it seems it would be simpler for AE to just post the sale prices for everything or (if you want it to be a more limited audience) include it in the email to your previous customers. But to be fair, every time I call my local AE store to ask what the sale is they are more than happy to talk to me at length and let me know what they have on offer. In fact, if I ask them if one style is on sale and they don't have it, they are quick to reply, "But we have another other shoe on the same last on sale" so maybe this helps process them sell more?

Regardless, I will continue to buy shoes from AE because I like their styles, the customer service is top notch, and they find and ship pairs to my house for free, which is a big plus for me since I live 50 miles from the nearest store.


----------



## Dr. D

nomis said:


> If factory seconds available - MacNeil calf $207.20, MacNeil shell cordovan $335.20, Cambridge shell $335.20


Thanks for the pricing Nomis- $335 for shell wingtips is quite tempting!


----------



## Leighton

$187 for Strands... That's $37 above my buy it now price. I'm so torn. Plus I don't want to pay the shipping or sales tax, whatever the surcharge is.

Are belts 20% off?


----------



## imainish

Picked up Bostons, Strands and Delrays! Thanks for the heads up! :aportnoy:


----------



## Broadus

Leighton said:


> $187 for Strands... That's $37 above my buy it now price. I'm so torn. Plus I don't want to pay the shipping or sales tax, whatever the surcharge is.
> 
> Are belts 20% off?


Are you talking about ? Those are seconds, too, right?

The Shoe Bank Strands are $187.20 plus sales tax (something like 5.5%) but no shipping, so that would bring it to about $197.50. Like I said, not a great price, but decent. I didn't have your dilemma because I've seen nothing basically unworn on eBay that was less than that in my size. If I had several pairs of nice dress shoes, other than my collection of one :smile:, I may have held off till I found a good deal on a pair of new firsts within a few months.

Edit: Forgot about the belts. I ordered what is described as a "basic belt" in walnut. Factory second is usually $49 but on sale at 20% off, $39.20, shown in the Shoe Bank sale flyer he sent me, available in burgundy, black, and walnut. I didn't think to ask about other belts.


----------



## Orsini

Ordered a Powell in chili burnished and a Sutter in burgundy for $149 each. Nathan said if they don't fit, he will send me a shipping label so the return would cost me nothing.


----------



## tocqueville

I know I could have done better, but not without waiting for who knows how long.

Forgot about the belts. Damn. Now I have to worry about matching the walnut.



Leighton said:


> $187 for Strands... That's $37 above my buy it now price. I'm so torn. Plus I don't want to pay the shipping or sales tax, whatever the surcharge is.
> 
> Are belts 20% off?


----------



## tocqueville

The thing about AE sales is that AE is not Jos Banks. With JAB, you know the suits are not worth the retail prices. So with them it's a question of waiting for a price that matches the perceived real value. With AE, the shoes are worth the full retail price. Anything below that is nice, and it's just a question of waiting for a price that matches one's budget. I don't buy AE at the retail price because I can't afford to and because I know that I don't have to, but not because I perceive that I would be ripped off.


----------



## felixb

*AE Shoe Bank Sale*

How do I get ion their e-mail list? I'm on the regular AE mailing list, but doesn't ever says anything about this

Thank you


----------



## ak622

felixb: You have to call the shoebank and ask them to put your information on the list. i've purchased from them previously and asked to be added in the system.


----------



## Sarastro

I just called to place an order and have the feelling that no reasonable purchase offer will be refused. If AE does not have seconds in or a lowered price on your size in an particular model, make an offer on regular stock. They might say no, they might not but you will not know untill you estabilish a dialogue with someone there. 

They also have gloves, scarves, polish, shoe trees, and other items at reduced prices. Make a list of what you really want, call and ask.


----------



## ak622

Sarastro: what type of offer did you make? That sounds pretty interesting to know what type of offers they're willing to take.


----------



## Sarastro

ak622 said:


> Sarastro: what type of offer did you make? That sounds pretty interesting to know what type of offers they're willing to take.


I had asked for a pair of factory seconds which was not available in my size. I received regular stock for the seconds price. Still, $330 is a steal for regular stock codorvans.


----------



## Green3

Man I would love some Randolphs or Strands at $330. I'm kind of done with shell, but willing to make exceptions.

I got the San Marco for $99 - seems like a no brainer for an all-weather, plain casual shoe. Also got Waldens, thought about the Big Sky slippers.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Green3 said:


> Man I would love some Randolphs or Strands at $330. I'm kind of done with shell, but willing to make exceptions.
> 
> I got the San Marco for $99 - seems like a no brainer for an all-weather, plain casual shoe. Also got Waldens, thought about the Big Sky slippers.


My shell Strands were $337 for seconds. I was challenged to find the flaw. UPS showed up today, I'll let ya know....


----------



## Green3

I need to get fitted on that last before I start ordering randomly. My Cambridge's are too tight in a 9.5 EE, and I need to get someone to fit me - then I can start wheeling the bargains. I do want some Strands and 5th ave.

Maybe I should add the Big Skys.


----------



## Leighton

Sarastro said:


> I had asked for a pair of factory seconds which was not available in my size. I received regular stock for the seconds price. Still, $330 is a steal for regular stock codorvans.


I got Nate, and he wouldn't give me Strands for the seconds price.


----------



## Orsini

Sarastro said:


> ...If AE does not have seconds in or a lowered price on your size in an particular model, make an offer on regular stock...


Gee. That had not occured to me...


----------



## Unregistered

No go on the 1st quality Players in blue suede...

My bank account thanks AE for that. I'm  though.


----------



## runner-guy

Called yesterday and picked up a pair of the AE Sutter for work in black for $149 plus shipping.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

TheGreatTwizz said:


> My shell Strands were $337 for seconds. I was challenged to find the flaw. UPS showed up today, I'll let ya know....


They came today (along with some other presents).....

Can't find a single flaw to the shell strands, but boy is my arm tired.


----------



## Broadus

TheGreatTwizz said:


> They came today (along with some other presents).....
> 
> Can't find a single flaw to the shell strands, but boy is my arm tired.


Just a wee bit of polishing, I take it. :icon_smile:


----------



## maximar

Congrats Broadus! Hope you share some pics for the boys!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Broadus said:


> Just a wee bit of polishing, I take it. :icon_smile:


No....according to Mac, just brushing. I've brushed and brushed and brushed. And they're not getting shinier!!! I kinda want to polish them, but have read I'm not supposed to until after a dozen or so wearings.


----------



## maximar

TheGreatTwizz said:


> No....according to Mac, just brushing. I've brushed and brushed and brushed. And they're not getting shinier!!! I kinda want to polish them, but have read I'm not supposed to until after a dozen or so wearings.


Mac has Aldens not AEs. AE shells are a different animal from Aldens. This is what I initially do with brand new shells, as suggested by Alden of Carmel and I experienced myself to waterproof and shine them:

Recently, a good customer of Alden shoes offered these care tips for brand new shell cordovan shoes, in order to help protect the leather from water and other elements.

Using a fine cloth, apply a very thin layer of paste wax (not cream) on the shoes. Rub this paste wax in very carefully for about 5 minutes. Wait 1/2 hour and repeat process. Then wait another 1/2 hour, and repeat process a third time.

After this, dip the same fine cloth in water, and rub thoroughly in a cicrular motion until the shine begins to appear. (The cloth should not be really wet. The cloth should just be dipped in water for a very short time, so that the cloth is damp.) But if you rub thoroughly you should see a very thin film of water on the leather for a short time.

When dry, brush with a soft horse hair brush, then polish with a soft cloth.

For cleaning the shoes, use a damp cloth to remove dirt and dust, and a dry cloth for buffing the shoes. This is all that is necessary.

Repeat this polishing process a few times a year, only when necessary.

This process should help guard your new shell cordovan shoes from water and the elements.



I think shoe cream should only be used once or twice a year because it opens the pores of shoes and thus prone to welts when exposed to liquids.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Maximar, thank you for the clarification. 

Frankly, as I was just brushing, the shoes seemed to be getting duller, not shinier. I just received two tins of Saphir paste in two shades of brown from the Hangar Project (kudos to them for having the stock, and the quick shipping!!), along with Renovateur and Saphir cream. Should I use the Renovateur on the shell, or stick with venetian? If venetian, where can I get it??

I'm wearing these today, and while still new and stiff, they feel GREAT!!!


----------



## maximar

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Maximar, thank you for the clarification.
> 
> Frankly, as I was just brushing, the shoes seemed to be getting duller, not shinier. I just received two tins of Saphir paste in two shades of brown from the Hangar Project (kudos to them for having the stock, and the quick shipping!!), along with Renovateur and Saphir cream. Should I use the Renovateur on the shell, or stick with venetian? If venetian, where can I get it??
> 
> I'm wearing these today, and while still new and stiff, they feel GREAT!!!


Renovateur is probably is as good as Venetian Cream since this is what Leffot and Francos (Ron Rider) has. It's all a matter of applying it on the shoes. It just takes a lot of time (applying the paste 3x) but enjoyable. Check YouTube. There is just so many shoe shining rituals. The Alden of Carmel procedure always worked for me on both Alden and most especially AEs.


----------



## Sarastro

It sounds as though that Maximar´s tips come from someone who has been through basic training. A shoe´s shine comes from a deep layer of polish. Cremes will not generally provide the desired result. Several layers of wax polish can be buffed to an unbelievable shine. 

At one time, lite matches were used to thin the wax and allow any thicker areas to be blended into an even coat. This same effect can be done with a hairdryer and it´s a lot safer.


----------



## Cheapskate

Just got black Park Aves and dark brown MacNeils for $207/piece. To qualify as '2nds' both had a very minor scuff on the leather upper, one that would come with average wear within a few months anyway.


----------



## Broadus

Cheapskate said:


> Just got black Park Aves and dark brown MacNeils for $207/piece. To qualify as '2nds' both had a very minor scuff on the leather upper, one that would come with average wear within a few months anyway.


You did well. Enjoy them!


----------

